# Woke up having a day



## forever learning (Sep 28, 2010)

Well I figured it would happen... Woke up feeling really bummed..
Ugh... I'll just put my head down and feel through my emotions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm sorry! (((HUGS)))


----------



## whatonearthnow (Aug 20, 2011)

((((bear hugs))))


----------



## forever learning (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks you guys....made it through the day ok...


Is it just me or does this happen to others as well...

The sun came out (finally) for a bit this eve...I took the dogs out, they were cooped up since I had an unusually long day at work. It seemed like every where I looked people were walking around holding hands....I noticed a few folks and then I started paying attention and was like....figures. Kinda laughed about it..

So am I just sensitive to it now and just didn't really notice before?
Kinda like when you buy a new car.... then it seems like everyone in town has one....

I have a feeling tomorrow is going to be a good day...


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

I hate those days and glad to hear it got better for you. I have those days quite often but they have calmed down some. It just seems like things took south real quick. Heres to hoping a better tommorow


----------

